# Cannot Resize Media Center Window



## bluiiis61 (Oct 9, 2007)

OS: Windows XP Media Center Edition 2002 Service Pack 2

I use the Media Center program included with WinXP MCE to watch and record television on my PC. The problem is that I cannot resize the viewing window.

This just happened a couple of days ago. Until then, I haven't had a problem. I have not installed any updates or patches that would obviously impact media center. (Of course, not all these things are always obvious.)

I've searched the MS Knowledge Base, done numerous internet searches, and can't find anything that comes close to addressing the problem.

Here's what happens:
I can only maximize or minimize the window. (Restore is either not available or has the same result as minimize.)

I cannot drag the corner of the maximized window, because it is not viewable in maximized mode.

My screen resolution is already set to maximum (I have a widescreen monitor), so that is not an option.

As a last resort, I was willing to re-install Media Center (using control panel-->add or remove programs), but it was not listed. Then I realized it might be part of the operating system. So I tried control panel-->add or remove programs-->add/remove windows components. Media Center does not appear as a separate component.

I have a feeling it might be something very simple, but I give up. I don't mind if I come across as a dummy, as long as I can resize the window!

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChrisBlue56 (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a similar problem. I am running dual monitors and, as of a couple of days ago, can only view MC in full screen mode (spread across both monitors). I used to be able to see an non-full-screen mode and move it to either monitor, but when I minimize, i can still hear the sound, but cannot see any monitor.


----------



## ChrisBlue56 (Nov 4, 2007)

I found my solution here: http://www.tutorials-win.com/MediaCenter/Richard-Miller/

Steps:
1 - Minimize Media Center
2 - Right-Click on the Media Center Task Bar Icon and Select "Move"
3 - Use the keyboard arrow keys to move the screen until you see it on the screen
4 - Once the screen is visible, you can use the mouse to further move and resize MC.


----------



## Roli001 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

